# I think im overdue for a new sig 500k, shoutout, reps



## mmawrestler (May 18, 2008)

*I think im overdue for a new sig - in exchange 500k, shoutout, reps*

Hey guys, I think its about time I change my sig.

The Images of my 4favorite comedians are on the links pasted below, if someone could make a colage of them, maybe with a black background. I will be eternally graeful


http://www.dvdtalk.com/reviews/43527/joe-rogan-talking-monkeys-in-space/

http://do512blog.com/2012/01/17/bill-burr-paramount-theatre-121/

http://www.punknews.org/article/494...ates-john-lydon-for-huffington-post-interview


http://www.askactor.com/actress/Joey_Diaz/


----------



## mmawrestler (May 18, 2008)

anybody?


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

i'll give it a go in the next few


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

how do you like this? I couldn't fit Stanhope in.


----------

